# Oh Man I saw Dristict 9..and WOW!



## StrangeCat (Aug 14, 2009)

Saw District 9 at midnight and Wooo! What a ride! do yourself a favor and do not read any reviews before you see this amazing Film!!! 
There are to many good things to say about this film.

I liked how the score didn't try to be to many things. I didn't try to be emotional in to many places it just blended in like CG and worked perfectly. Great Job!

I put this film up there with Star Wars, Blade Runner, and Aliens! That's how good this film is! It's gritty realistic and kicks your ass!

The music isn't trying to be the star of the show it's just fitting the film.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely going to see it this weekend. Need to watch something good after having to sit through G.I. Joe last weekend, which I was forced to see.


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 14, 2009)

Folmann @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but Clinton used tons of Spectrasonics and Tonehammer samples in it, which is reason enough alone for me.
> 
> I also wanna watch final destination in 3D ... just because ...



Hard to tell what is Tonehammer samples but I guess it's the vocal that's what I would have done.
could have been more too. 

I already read Hary's review on Coolnews before I saw the flick but that's didn't matter the film was just amazing! I'll have to see it again.

You must know someone that did the music for Final Destination?

I looking forward to Avatar, nine....and others that I have seen on twitchfilm.net and quite earth.


----------



## StrangeCat (Aug 14, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> Definitely going to see it this weekend. Need to watch something good after having to sit through G.I. Joe last weekend, which I was forced to see.



Oh man that's rough!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 14, 2009)

StrangeCat @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> choc0thrax @ Fri Aug 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely going to see it this weekend. Need to watch something good after having to sit through G.I. Joe last weekend, which I was forced to see.
> ...



I tried to fall asleep to save myself from the pain but the movie was one of the loudest films I've ever seen, everything explodes.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 14, 2009)

The trailer looks like the worst kind of B movie, so I will definitely save this for DVD rental...


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 14, 2009)

Your loss. :D

I'm seeing it tomorrow afternoon, can't wait.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking forward to this one, just saw the picture yesterday at the Spectrasonics site and it looks great... i find the "No humans allowed" sign very interesting :- )


----------



## SvK (Aug 17, 2009)

Just saw it......

My thoughts:

.......the best film in it's genre since Alien......or PLanet Of The Apes.....scratch that, cross planet of the apes with Alien...no wait......There is nothing like it!

It's a classic...it's a 10!!


SvK


----------



## SvK (Aug 17, 2009)

Simon....

you are very wrong...this is not a B movie....It's a classic, a real classic....

Up there with:

Alien
Bladerunner
Planet Of The Apes

Its also highly political and smart, 

SvK


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 17, 2009)

And the performance of the main dude is pretty good for someone who's not really an actor.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 17, 2009)

"Its also highly political and smart"

Two separate ideas I hope (yep, saw the "and"). If a movie can't be smart without being political, eesh... 

Besides, "political sci-fi"? Sounds deliberate. Not to mention, I heard there were plenty of plot holes. Guess I'll have to see for myself, I'm curious, though I can't stand most sci-fi as it is so fucking nerdy and silly. Most Sci-fi now a days smell like they were written by softy-types who've never been through anything fucked up. Yawn...

I dug Bladrunner as a kid. That film stuck with me, the tone. It was, for me, dark and fucked up. My cup a tea...though I may feel the story doesn't work now...? Still it's a classic in my book.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 17, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Mon Aug 17 said:


> And the performance of the main dude is pretty good for someone who's not really an actor.



I heard the rest of the characters were totally under developed cardboard cut-outs...

I like primal stakes. Stakes are only as good as your characters. Fuck the explosions...explosions can suck my dick, balls too, fine, one lick of my doody-hole but that's it!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 17, 2009)

kid-surf @ Tue Aug 18 said:


> Most Sci-fi now a days smell like they were written by softy-types who've never been through anything fucked up. Yawn...
> 
> I dug Bladrunner as a kid. That film stuck with me, the tone. It was, for me, dark and fucked up. My cup a tea...though I may feel the story doesn't work now...? Still it's a classic in my book.



Philip K Dick went through some real fucked up stuff. 

Prolly why anything by him or trying to be him is so great, and why Sci-fi can be great.

Very excited to see this film!


----------



## RMWSound (Aug 18, 2009)

Saw this on Sunday, and really liked it. I won't say it's a classic yet (let it sink in for a bit), but it's my favorite sci-fi in a while (I haven't liked too many lately). I gotta say the music didn't do much for me. It was a little bland (imo), and the whole vocal thing seemed forced.


----------



## Hal (Aug 18, 2009)

i was just watching the trailer when i read ur post looks very interesting,unfortunaly i am very busy now to go to the cinema but this is a must see

ALice in Wonderland is on my must see list too


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 18, 2009)

kid-surf @ Tue Aug 18 said:


> "Its also highly political and smart"
> 
> Two separate ideas I hope (yep, saw the "and"). If a movie can't be smart without being political, eesh...
> 
> ...



Kid, I don't think you're going to like the movie.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 18, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 18, 2009)

do you remember a movie called alien nation? kinda that. 

(o) ~o) 

i liked district 9


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 18, 2009)

kid-surf @ Tue Aug 18 said:


> Why not?



Just a gut feeling. ~o)


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm told by fellow gamers that it feels very Half-Life 2--so much so that they think he should direct Half-Life the movie next.


----------



## Ed (Aug 20, 2009)

kid-surf @ Thu Aug 20 said:


> Considering I have a movie pass to see any movie, anytime, and for free, I suppose I have no excuses...other than working on my own shiz.



I bet now you can go for free anytime anywhere anyhow you dont, right?

Its like if I could get Natalie Portman right here right now I'd say hit me up baby and slap it down NOW fo'real dawg! But if I could have her anytime I like, I would probably go eat some ice cream first.


----------



## AR (Aug 20, 2009)

Well,

watched the movie and gotta tell...it's not that good as anybody said. Okay, there was that big hype, P. Jackson, funny advertising, imdb ratings, who gives a s***? 
But in the end, they lost the point. It tried to be something like 2001, with a point on civilization and this whole apartheid thing. Though the funniness and stupidness took it away. Sadly. In the end its all about trashing, smashing and kickin ass. 

I liked Cloverfield much more (and people will hate me therefor), cause it really had a point. Entertainement.

Whats actually quite good in District 9 is the music, cinematographie and the leading actor. 

Greets
AR


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 21, 2009)

Lunatique @ Thu Aug 20 said:


> I'm told by fellow gamers that it feels very Half-Life 2--so much so that they think he should direct Half-Life the movie next.



Except knowing Valve, they probably wouldn't work with a director that they couldn't hire and fully assimilate. :lol:

I would have really liked to see Blomkamp's vision of a Halo movie. Based on the few shorts he produced, it probably would've been every bit as badass as D9.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 23, 2009)

AR @ Thu Aug 20 said:


> Well,
> 
> watched the movie and gotta tell...it's not that good as anybody said. Okay, there was that big hype, P. Jackson, funny advertising, imdb ratings, who gives a s***?
> But in the end, they lost the point. It tried to be something like 2001, with a point on civilization and this whole apartheid thing. Though the funniness and stupidness took it away. Sadly. In the end its all about trashing, smashing and kickin ass.
> ...



Pretty much sums up my thoughts (I did not see Cloverfield). So many holes in the writing and shallow characters it was almost laughable. I was still entertained so I will suggest it for the blowups and predictable huge ending thing.


----------



## Thonex (Aug 23, 2009)

AR @ Thu Aug 20 said:


> I liked Cloverfield much more (and people will hate me therefor), cause it really had a point. Entertainement.
> 
> Greets
> AR




I liked District 9 a lot more than Cloverfield (which to me was a rather predictable "Godzilla starring college kids").

Yeah... there were holes on D9's story.. but the social questions it asks and the twists and turns make it one of the better Sci Fi movies I've seen. 

After the movie I went out for shrimp :D


----------



## Thonex (Aug 24, 2009)

synergy543 @ Sun Aug 23 said:


> Thonex @ Sun Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > After the movie I went out for shrimp :D
> ...



no... but I did see that movie (Tous les matins du monde) years ago.. great movie. I speak French so I doubly enjoyed it.


----------



## John DeBorde (Aug 24, 2009)

Thonex @ Sun Aug 23 said:


> After the movie I went out for shrimp :D



That's funny as I had shrimp before the movie! :twisted: 

I thought the film got high marks for originality, but I found the allegorical lessons to be kinda 2 dimensional, and I would've gladly traded a lot of the shoot 'em up for some more plot depth.

I also thought the film was a bit confused about whether it was trying to be a comedy spoof, drama or action film. Or maybe it was just me that was confused.

And some of the acting was very good, but some of it was pretty bad - specifically the Nigerian characters.

john


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 24, 2009)

The movie had as many problems as it had assets - a mixed bag imo. If they're truly wanting to turn this into the new sci-fi classic then we need more plot dynamics and better acting - perhaps a new angle other than a pretend documentary which got really old really fast. Character development also seemed delayed because of the documentary angle - which on one hand allowed them to get away from some of the stunts - on the other hand prevented them from going deeper into a feasible plot. IMO.


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thonex @ Mon Aug 24 said:


> no... but I did see that movie (Tous les matins du monde) years ago.. great movie. I speak French so I doubly enjoyed it.



Glad you saw that one....didn't want our string man to miss that. o/~


----------



## Lex (Sep 15, 2009)

Just saw this one...good score, directing, photography and awesome fx....and a really kick ass mecha suit!

But other then that I it was one of the most predictable, dumbed down scripts I swa in a while..

Its an B-ish action movie with sc fi backdrops..

Now Im very very curious, since we all see things diferently, if few ppl who consider it a classic of sciFi could elaborate a bit on why is this thing up there with Blade Runner?

aLex


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 15, 2009)

Lex @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> Just saw this one...good score, directing, photography and awesome fx....and a really kick ass mecha suit!
> But other then that I it was one of the most predictable, dumbed down scripts I swa in a while..
> Its an B-ish action movie with sc fi backdrops..
> Now Im very very curious, since we all see things diferently, if few ppl who consider it a classic of sciFi could elaborate a bit on why is this thing up there with Blade Runner?
> aLex



Totally agree with you.
Definitely not up there with Alien, Blade Runner ...etc

Some weaknesses in the scenario as well (if the aliens have this great weaponry at their disposal, why don't they use it to defend themselves, rather than attacking men with their bare hands ...!!??)
These are the type of details that spoil it for me and hat make other films great classics (again, Alien ,that also has some references (The Thing) is super solid script-wise: no discrepencies) 

It was an enjoyable film, but the obvious references (The Fly, Indepence Day...) made it predictable. Still a pretty good flick


----------

